# How to turn off closed captioning on Mitsubishi 36" CRT?



## Craig234 (Nov 23, 2012)

Does anyone know specifically how to turn off CC on a Mitsubishi cs35405?

The person doesn't have the original remote, but a universal remote; but that was the case when CC was turned on, they don't know how.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

CC options are accessed in the video section. With the original remote, you would simply press the "video" button repeatedly and cycle through the options until you reached CC, then adjust accordingly.


----------

